# Worried there's nothing there....



## Rubberduck89 (May 24, 2016)

Hi,

Six years ago I accidentally fell pregnant by an ex, my blood sugars were all over the place and unfortunately (or fortunately because the baby could have had problems because of this), when it came to the 12 week scan there was nothing there. I found out at the weekend that I'm pregnant again (very early days), although my blood sugars are much better now and I have great support from my Husband, I'm worried that yet again there will be nothing there and I'm not sure how I am going to cope with this worry until the 12 week scan.

Any suggestions or advice would be gratefully received thank you!

x


----------



## grovesy (May 24, 2016)

Sorry to hear this but missed miscarriage happens to none Diabetics too.  I am sorry I can't offer an reassurance other than my friends daughter had one and is pregnant again with a viable pregnancy.


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2016)

Rubberduck89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Six years ago I accidentally fell pregnant by an ex, my blood sugars were all over the place and unfortunately (or fortunately because the baby could have had problems because of this), when it came to the 12 week scan there was nothing there. I found out at the weekend that I'm pregnant again (very early days), although my blood sugars are much better now and I have great support from my Husband, I'm worried that yet again there will be nothing there and I'm not sure how I am going to cope with this worry until the 12 week scan.
> 
> ...


Hi Rubberduck89, welcome to the forum  I'm afraid I'm no help where pregnancy is concerned, but I hope that, this time, everything will run smoothly and you can look forward to welcoming a little one into the world  Hopefully, some of our Mums will be along to offer reassurance and share any experiences they have. Good luck with everything


----------



## Cleo (May 24, 2016)

Hello and welcome RD
I'm sorry to hear about your missed miscarriage and congratulations with your pregnancy 
I have a 2 yr old and I'm 25 weeks pregnant.  I completely understand your concerns but honestly there's nothing you can do - you're better off putting your energy and focus on managing your blood sugars.  Like Grovesy said - none diabetic women have miscarriages as well.  In both my pregnancies I had early pregnancy bleeding and was referred for an internal scan because of this (around 6 weeks) which was reassuring.   I know that in some parts of the country type 1 women are entitled to early pregnancy viability scans (wasn't the case at my hosp ) - but maybe you can ask your consultant if this is am option for you ? If it isn't then please try not to worry  
Wishing you the best of luck x


----------



## Cleo (May 24, 2016)

Ps just re read my post - I'm not sure I've worded it correctly ?!?
I wasn't implying that you weren't managing your BGs! - I was just trying to say that it's best to focus on the positive


----------

